# Bermagui over Easter



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

Heading down to Bermagui for easter, staying at the Zane Grey Caravan Park for a week  . Never fished there from the Yak so any thought or recommendations would help otherwise I will just blunder through like I usually do by stopping everyone that looks like they own a kayak or boat and flooding them with a million questions ;-) .

Any local knowledge would be appreciated, launch spots and possible close in reefs or good lake locations.

If your around and what to join me for a fish just give me a yell !

DK


----------

